# Portable espresso



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been milling about looking at portable espresso machines like the nanopress and the rok. Here it seems the rok is popular but I'm not sure what to go for.

I want to use this at work where I have limited space to store anything. I'd like to be able to make flat whites or lattes so I'm also looking at options on what I can use to do the milk as well.

Love to hear your ideas


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

check out the Portaspresso


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Using the ROK at work would be a nightmare, preheating etc., nothing to catch the drips.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I had a rok and have a minipresso, both are difficult to preheat as I think are most portable espresso gadgets. The best device I've used is the kafflano though that is brewed not espresso.


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

GCGlasgow said:


> I had a rok and have a minipresso, both are difficult to preheat as I think are most portable espresso gadgets. The best device I've used is the kafflano though that is brewed not espresso.


I've obviously not done enough research, what do you mean by preheating? I assumed with the nanopress for example your pour in your hot water and press the button to get the espresso?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes but due to the equipment being cool it the cools the water. You can preheat with hot water ut a bit of a faff, not sure how the nanopress works.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What about the Handpresso? Only needs a quick preheat of about 50g.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Have a look at the Flair Espresso. As the brew chamber is completely separate to the rest of the machine you can make sure it is properly preheated. I would drop mine into the kettle as it was boiling but you can also just give it a couple of rounds in a cup of boiling water.

It's pretty quick and easy to use, my only real caveat is that you cant properly disassemble the brew chamber for cleaning, but you can still wash it out well.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Which retailer stocks Portaspresso in the UK and what are the rough prices?

Are there any portable solutions which allow for milk frothing as well to make lattes etc.?

One not mentioned so far which i am yet to try is the Prismo add on for the Aeropress - around £20.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

M_H_S said:


> Which retailer stocks Portaspresso in the UK and what are the rough prices?
> 
> Are there any portable solutions which allow for milk frothing as well to make lattes etc.?


you have to order directly from them, prices are on their website

I've hunted for my units second-hand









for frothing, I use the Bellman stovetop steamer - works a treat


----------



## kruzilla (Sep 6, 2017)

I got the Leverpresso via Kickstarter and have been loving it. I'm new to espresso so I'm not sure how it stacks up to these others that are mentioned but it's worth checking out.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks interesting, kinda like a mini Rok. I would guess it suffers the same problems with maintaining temperature as most other manual espresso makers.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

The Cafflano kompresso does a decent enough job, £60 bargain!


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

This is a subject dear to my heart as I work away from home 2 weeks out of every 3. With only cheap instant coffee (substitute?) available on site.

I started with an Aeropress /Zassenhaus Quito, then bought a Nanopresso when they launched.

The Nano is actually pretty good once you remove the pressurising doohickey, using it with an Aergrind and decent fresh beans. Performance is improved a lot with their Barista Kit which includes the cutest little plastic tamper and 14g (double) baskets.

Biggest drawback for me is its pretty much 100% plastic and its showing signs of wear 12 months on. And the total cost at $129AUD is not that cheap compared to the solid and very stylish (IMHO) Flair Lever.

After a heap of research I pulled the trigger on the base model Flair Espresso Maker. Everything about it looks superior to the Nano apart from its size and weight....so ok, I'll ditch something to make room in my case, lol! Priced at $219AUD with dedicated carrying case, all-metal construction, metal tamper and plastic dosing funnel included....and yes, it is very possible to spend a lot more on extra stuff and probably will if it works out as well as I hope.


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

kjarsheim said:


> This is a subject dear to my heart as I work away from home 2 weeks out of every 3. With only cheap instant coffee (substitute?) available on site.
> 
> I started with an Aeropress /Zassenhaus Quito, then bought a Nanopresso when they launched.
> 
> ...


I also have a Nanopresso - are you saying you replaced the pressure valve with a simple distribution plate? Turning it into some sort of French press type thing....?

I'd also be curious about the results you get from the Flair, I had looked at purchasing one too - keep us updated!


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Its even easier than that. There's a little rubber bung in the shower head assembly which performs the same task as an equivalent item in some pressurised baskets.

Unscrew the long round bit on the back of the shower head, remove spring - if it doesn't just come out - and remove the bung....reassemble and instant unpressurised Nano. I've kept the bung just in case because it really is that easy to replace if you only have crap coffee available (shudder!)

But now after two joyous weeks with the Flair, my Nano is gazing down the unblinking barrel of redundancy.

The Flair is just that much better.

My biggest concern has been taking it through security as carry-on....not keen on that again.

Already there are numerous articles particularly on Home-Barista about the Flair - no surprises since its an American manufacturer but (putting that aside, lol), its blimmin brilliant.

I preheat the cylinder using a second travel kettle.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Currently using a recently purchased on the forum Flair as I'm in Germany for 2 weeks and away from my Vesuvius. Paired with the original Feldgrind , and decent beans I must say that once dialled in it produces excellent espresso. I preheat the brew head in the kettle and remove with tongs. Getting temps of 93 to 94 just before pulling.i have ordered another brew head from flair as the only problem is making espresso one after the other. Much better workflow with a second brew head.

The whole process, once you get organised is not too slow - even including clean up. Was surprised how good the espresso was and will keep me caffienated until I get back to the Vesuvius. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## HantsScooter (Jun 7, 2019)

I am a bit of a serial backer of coffee brewing equipment on Kickstarter/Indiegogo and have backed the Prexo, Cafflano Kompresso and Leverpresso as well as having the ubiquitous Aeropress. Of the these the Leverpresso is the only one I now use for hot extracted coffee. The Aeropresso still gets a bit of use for cold extraction using a Puck Puck to and the other just clutter up my kitchen.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

posted in error

View attachment 29762


View attachment 29763


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@DavecUK did you mean this post to land in this thread (or am I missing something?)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> @DavecUK did you mean this post to land in this thread (or am I missing something?)


 No I didn't feck it.....thanks for spotting it.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Aleck (that's a German name yes ?) ...nice plug.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi Aleck (that's a German name yes ?) ...nice plug.


 It's blatant spam...I live in hope for you using the three dots ... and reporting it....one day.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> It's blatant spam...I live in hope for you using the three dots ... and reporting it....one day.


 Where is the fun in that....also better to leave the post and just break the link then you don't make @Rumpelstiltskin look quite so barking......


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HDAV said:


> Where is the fun in that....also better to leave the post and just break the link then you don't make @Rumpelstiltskin look quite so barking......


 Where's the fun in that!


----------

